# Introduction to the Sacred and Profane | Mircea Eliade | The Myth of the Eternal Return



## Paco Dennis (Dec 20, 2021)

In archaic times, man saw the world as the intersection of two dimensions: the sacred and the profane. The sacred was the plane of forms, archetypes, and categories. The plane of the profane contained all the random accidents of life. 

For archaic man, “an object or an act becomes real only insofar as it imitates or repeats an archetype. Thus, reality is acquired solely through repetition or participation; everything which lacks an exemplary model is ‘meaningless.’ i.e., it lacks reality”  (Mircea Eliade, The Myth of the Eternal Return).

It was through the technique of repetition or imitation that a concrete, otherwise profane action became universal and thus sacred for primitive man. By identifying with a myth or an archetype, man participated in ultimate reality and entered the plane of the gods, of life everlasting. He strove to escape the transitory reality of individual life, full of random and meaningless particularities – and to connect with the universal patterns of human life. For archaic man, these patterns were best captured by myths and legends. Thus, he strove to participate in these universal patterns through aligning his own life to them as closely as he could manage.


----------



## IFortuna (Dec 21, 2021)

Paco Dennis said:


> In archaic times, man saw the world as the intersection of two dimensions: the sacred and the profane. The sacred was the plane of forms, archetypes, and categories. The plane of the profane contained all the random accidents of life.
> 
> For archaic man, “an object or an act becomes real only insofar as it imitates or repeats an archetype. Thus, reality is acquired solely through repetition or participation; everything which lacks an exemplary model is ‘meaningless.’ i.e., it lacks reality”  (Mircea Eliade, The Myth of the Eternal Return).
> 
> It was through the technique of repetition or imitation that a concrete, otherwise profane action became universal and thus sacred for primitive man. By identifying with a myth or an archetype, man participated in ultimate reality and entered the plane of the gods, of life everlasting. He strove to escape the transitory reality of individual life, full of random and meaningless particularities – and to connect with the universal patterns of human life. For archaic man, these patterns were best captured by myths and legends. Thus, he strove to participate in these universal patterns through aligning his own life to them as closely as he could manage.



I watched the video. I am very interested in discussing this with as I have a few videos on religion (particularly Mormonism), Freemasons, cults, etc. which I have just begun to create. You, also  may be interested in purchasing a tarot deck which is excellent at depicting the archetypes.  Amazon has some I am sure. The book that comes with the deck is very good at elucidating each card. I am speaking of the traditional not the newer versions. It may seem silly but there is a lot to glean from this simple deck.

BTW, I was a Buddhist for nearly 30 years and I think my sect was vastly different than what many people envision. I am currently a Christian but I have studied many books on Eastern religion such as the Upanishads, The Secret of the Golden Flower, The Tibetan book of the Dead, The Egyptian Book of the Dead, Coffin Texts, and others.  Most of these are now online free.

I found the part about the serpent interesting.  In fact, I find a lot of similarities between Hinduism and Egyptian religion.  The serpent or snake appears early on in Egyptian history.  He first appears menacing and then becomes the protector of Ra accompanying him through the Duat or the night barque journey and hence became the protector of the Pharaoh sitting upon his crown. 

If you have any questions, I will be pleased to help if I can. You may be astonished at what you will learn, if I am not overstating the rewards.
If you want to check out my videos go to YouTube and type in The Fortuna Report.  I would be very interested to know what you think.

BTW, the voice is AI (English woman) not my own.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Dec 21, 2021)

IFortuna said:


> I watched the video. I am very interested in discussing this with as I have a few videos on religion (particularly Mormonism), Freemasons, cults, etc. which I have just begun to create. You, also  may be interested in purchasing a tarot deck which is excellent at depicting the archetypes.  Amazon has some I am sure. The book that comes with the deck is very good at elucidating each card. I am speaking of the traditional not the newer versions. It may seem silly but there is a lot to glean from this simple deck.
> 
> BTW, I was a Buddhist for nearly 30 years and I think my sect was vastly different than what many people envision. I am currently a Christian but I have studied many books on Eastern religion such as the Upanishads, The Secret of the Golden Flower, The Tibetan book of the Dead, The Egyptian Book of the Dead, Coffin Texts, and others.  Most of these are now online free.
> 
> ...



I was a Christian, and then a Buddhist for 35 years. Now , now no name seems to fit , and I really don't follow any outside guidance. I listen to my experience, as it is, and do my best to understand and convey it.
    So much of your studies coincide with mine. I have studied the history of religion in depth. I am motivated to understand life's mystery.
    I see you taught Art. That is interesting. Does your study of "archetypes" blend in anyway with your view of art? It seems Art history would be interesting.
   I took to creating music. I have since I was 8, and it was my profession off and on for 50 years. I played as though music is an Art. I love Jimi Hendrix because he allowed music to represent his deep interest in life, and how he turned his inspiration into sound in such colorful ways.
  In the video, I was attracted to before mankind got more interested in exploiting the "profane", objects of survival was considered trivial. Most every other activity and encounter was considered sacred/directly involved with the universal mystery.  For modern man most things are profane and we have developed a utilitarian mind frame. Very little is sacred in our environment.
  My practice these days are to blend the two views. I remember a phrase I read somewhere, "EVERYTHING can be a window to the infinite."


----------



## IFortuna (Dec 21, 2021)

Paco Dennis said:


> I was a Christian, and then a Buddhist for 35 years. Now , now no name seems to fit , and I really don't follow any outside guidance. I listen to my experience, as it is, and do my best to understand and convey it.
> So much of your studies coincide with mine. I have studied the history of religion in depth. I am motivated to understand life's mystery.
> I see you taught Art. That is interesting. Does your study of "archetypes" blend in anyway with your view of art? It seems Art history would be interesting.
> I took to creating music. I have since I was 8, and it was my profession off and on for 50 years. I played as though music is an Art. I love Jimi Hendrix because he allowed music to represent his deep interest in life, and how he turned his inspiration into sound in such colorful ways.
> ...


Most of my art is religious based even before I became a Christian.  Weird, huh? My favorite in art is Rembrandt and Van Gogh when he was immersed in the "brown sauce".

Music is an art in my opinion. What sort of music do you create and what instrument?  If you don't mind sharing.

If you have time, see what you think about a monograph from my friend "The Symbiotic Cosmology of Perennial Conscious Existence" by Chris King, retired from the Maths dept. of Auckland University after 40 years.
You may find pieces of the puzzle there.

I am not sure I agree with your idea that very little is sacred in our environment.  Perhaps I am not getting the specificity of your comment. Could you elucidate more on this? 

Well, that is enough from me now. I look forward to further comments from you.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Dec 22, 2021)

I have played guitar since 13 and made  mucho amounts of music with all kinds of combinations of different players with different instruments.
  I use to play full time, but quit traveling because I HATED IT!  I play most all styles but was raised on jazz, blues, rock, and latin.
I have put some examples of my creations here https://audiomack.com/paco-dennis....enjoy 

I don't think that modern western societys main life goals are spiritually dominate, but acquisitive ( selfish ) dominant. There are many exceptions to this although. Basically ever since the railroad ( or WWI ( which I think was Europe 's genocide of the American Indian ) has white dominance and privilege grow in power and control. They turned their material attraction into money and now it only represents power over others, not human well being. From our use of tools to help us survive, the modern world turned them into power/dominance/control....the profane ( what once was not even considered very much. Now, in general, that is all we care about) ...the profane. Your studies show how mankind has a deep instinct to understand their brief existence through symbols/archetypes....the sacred.


----------



## IFortuna (Dec 22, 2021)

Paco Dennis said:


> I have played guitar since 13 and made  mucho amounts of music with all kinds of combinations of different players with different instruments.
> I use to play full time, but quit traveling because I HATED IT!  I play most all styles but was raised on jazz, blues, rock, and latin.
> I have put some examples of my creations here https://audiomack.com/paco-dennis....enjoy
> 
> I don't think that modern western societys main life goals are spiritually dominate, but acquisitive ( selfish ) dominant. There are many exceptions to this although. Basically ever since the railroad ( or WWI ( which I think was Europe 's genocide of the American Indian ) has white dominance and privilege grow in power and control. They turned their material attraction into money and now it only represents power over others, not human well being. From our use of tools to help us survive, the modern world turned them into power/dominance/control....the profane ( what once was not even considered very much. Now, in general, that is all we care about) ...the profane. Your studies show how mankind has a deep instinct to understand their brief existence through symbols/archetypes....the sacred.


I have been listening to your music.  There is so much variety and interest.  I like Cardamore Amore and Pusher the most.  I think there is no genre that you cannot express. Very enjoyable.  Seems like you have done several albums.  Too bad you stopped traveling, you are very talented.  I can understand how weary one might get from it though.
Currently, I am into the very commercial grunge, Nickelback, Metallica, Audioslave, Soundgarden Michael Jackson lately, and a lot of the older bands, etc. I have to bang my head every night before bed. It clears all the junk out. LOL

I find it interesting that you made the connection with the European smallpox blankets to the Native Americans. Many people think it was the settlers.  As far as Western society goes, I think the Eastern and African societies in particular are most worried about putting food on the table and shelter.  I think many really don't care about much else.  Once the necessities are taken care of, people can give more thought to the sacred.  In the U.S. most of us have the luxury of food and shelter and free time to seek out the sacred in my opinion.
Let's not forget that power and control have forged a foundation for many freedoms that other country's don't provide. 
I don't now who you have been hanging around but I disagree that all people care about it the profane although it seems like it at times.  I hope I am right about this.  

Thank you for the honor of sharing your music with me.  I enjoyed it very much and I intend to go back for more. 

Check out Chris King's monograph if you get the time. You can find it at Dhushara.com.  I think you will find it very interesting.

See ya' later.  Off to Never NeverLand


----------



## Paco Dennis (Dec 22, 2021)

I just browsed the King's book and I am totally on board with his thinking. I just posted a good video on the "Butterfly Effect" here a few days ago. I am amazed at how quickly and accurately you understood my view. You have a gift.  
  I have been hanging out with people here in the monastery. They also can sense what Mr. King says about we have gotten that everything is sacred especially our thoughts/feelings/intuition and how it effects creating our environment directly. I am not a pessimist at all. But, I am not an optimist either. I don't want to project the future because I can only control my behavior and live in the now to make the world a place for environmental well being which includes how I communicate with my human family. Please don't see me as a glass half empty dude. Ha! 
  It blew me away when I saw this in the book/pdf


One of my favorite books was/is "Eye to Eye" published in 1983 by Ken Wilber. I don't know who came up with this first but in it he examines those 3 verification modes in depth.

_"In this book Wilber presents a model of consciousness that encompasses empirical, psychological, and spiritual modes of understanding. Wilber examines three realms of knowledge: the empirical realm of the senses, the rational realm of the mind, and the contemplative realm of the spirit. "Eye to Eye "points the way to a broader, more inclusive understanding of ourselves and the universe."_

https://books.google.com/books/about/Eye_to_eye.html?id=lUwwAAAAMAAJ

Thanks for the kind words about my music!

_
_


----------

